# Pintle/lunette eye vs ball/coupler



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought a used equipment trailer this past summer knowing the coupler was worn out. So I am finnaly getting ready to change it. My inlaws own an excavating biz and have been trying to convince me to change all my trailers over to lunette. I have never pulled with a pintle other than with a dozer moving a fuel barrel.

So what are your thoughts on it? Ball or pintle?

Cole


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

i would prefer a pintle


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Seems the heavier equipment trailers all have pintle hitches on them.

I think there is less shock/strain or something like that.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Whats the GVW of your trailer? What size ball is is set up for now? 


The only thing about pintles that I don't like is the constant banging of the lunette around the pintle. Every time you stop of pull out it bangs. Personally I would probly stick with a ball unless it was a pretty heavy rated trailer. But thats just me, I'm not really a trailer expert:laughing:


Dave


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought about switching over to a pintle on a heavy 20 ft flatbed I used to have. Only reason was theft protection. Not many people have that hitch on them when they pull up quick to swipe your trailer. Decided against it because no one else I knew had that hitch either. There were too many times I needed someone to stop and pick it up for me and bring it to where I was, or to pull it because I had to pull a different trailer. Decided to stick with the ball. Then decided I really didn't need that big and heavy of a trailer. Traded it to a guy for an 18 ft and a gun. 

So...if no one else ever has to pull it, the theft protection might actually be a feasible plan. If they do, I might stick with a ball. Of course, it might make a difference what's on the trailer and how big and heavy it is more than any of the reasons I've been rattling on about.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

So other than the theft issue, anybody have ideas as to why heavy equip trailers have lunettes?


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

weight and on or off road. The pintle is a much stronger hitch.


----------



## Work&Play (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to have a ball on my dump trailer until it popped off one day in a parking lot with 4 yrds of top soil in it. :furious:
Then I went to a pintle hitch because there is no way it can come off.
If you want to use it for other trailers just get the pintle/ball hitch.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

bert0168 said:


> So other than the theft issue, anybody have ideas as to why heavy equip trailers have lunettes?


Once hooked up it will not come off. Also has a lot more range of movement. The lightest lunette is rated for 3000# tounge weight.


It's a 18' deck over that is rated for 14,000#. IT cam with a 2 5/16" ball but the guy I bought it from switched it to a 2" ball and really didn't do a good job. 

My inlaws actually use it more than me I use it about 3 times since I got it. They have used it a lot more for hauling two rangers on it.

Dkillianjr how bad is the bang of the hitch?

Cole

The reason I don't use it more is I don't have a truck anymore that can handle it when loaded.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I favor the pintle hitch also. It is much stronger and as mentioned is very unlikely to "pop off".

I don't even notice the bumping of the hitch, but mine fits pretty well in the eye of my trailer. I use a combination hitch on the truck that is 2 5/16 and pintle.










http://www.buyersproducts.com/towing-cargo-control/pintle-hooks-and-combination-ball-hitch/

Byers makes some good equipment, that hitch mounted to a bolt on receiver is what I have.

If you "match" the ring of the trailer to the hitch on the truck you won't get much if any slack in the hitch that leads to the banging when stopping and starting.

I would not rely on what type of hitch you have on the trailer to deter theft, you will need a good locking device.










http://www.awdirect.com/pintle-draw-bar-lock-tl60/trailer-hitch/

You'll spend quite a lot more for the pintle style equipment as well, but I think it is worth the extra coin for the ruggedness.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks tjeb. 

Yeah I think I will make the switch. I called around yesterday no body had any in stock


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I get my hitch parts from one of the places here that sells heavy truck parts.

You know... air brake parts, clutches for big dump trucks. They will have the severe duty hitches.

Make sure you get the proper bolts with the 2 piece hitch, they are the weak link.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> It's a 18' deck over that is rated for 14,000#. IT cam with a 2 5/16" ball but the guy I bought it from switched it to a 2" ball and really didn't do a good job.


I'm here to second the decision you already made. If the trailer has a 14,000# gross, you need a pintle and lunette. In the past, I found it difficult to get 2 5/16" balls at 12,000# rating, much less 14,000#'s. I'm sure a 2" ball is rated at 8,000#'s max. Now you have a situation where the coupler can easily be dangerously overloaded.

Just make sure your truck and receiver assembly is plenty skookum


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Allright tgeb the next question is 2.5" or 3" lunette ring? Didn't even know they had 2 sizes before today. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I'm here to second the decision you already made. If the trailer has a 14,000# gross, you need a pintle and lunette. In the past, I found it difficult to get 2 5/16" balls at 12,000# rating, much less 14,000#'s. I'm sure a 2" ball is rated at 8,000#'s max. Now you have a situation where the coupler can easily be dangerously overloaded.
> 
> Just make sure your truck and receiver assembly is plenty skookum


If you are still looking buyers make a 15,000 and so do a couple others.

http://www.etrailer.com/p-80281.htm

http://www.buyersproducts.com/towing-cargo-control/a-frame-couplers/cast-couplers/


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, nice site.

Trailers aren't a big part of my professional life anymore, but that site has a ton of good stuff. I remember having a heck of a difficult time trying to get heavy duty coupler assemblies, even using Robbles, NAPA and other professional part houses, but all of that was about twenty years ago.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> Allright tgeb the next question is 2.5" or 3" lunette ring? Didn't even know they had 2 sizes before today.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


My trailers have 3".

I did not know they were available smaller. 

I am in the "bigger is better" camp when it comes to these type things. I would rather pull the trailer into 2 pieces than have my hitch fail.

But then when you really look at all that equipment following you down the highway.... all held there by this









you start to wonder....


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> Once hooked up it will not come off. Also has a lot more range of movement. The lightest lunette is rated for 3000# tounge weight.
> 
> 
> It's a 18' deck over that is rated for 14,000#. IT cam with a 2 5/16" ball but the guy I bought it from switched it to a 2" ball and really didn't do a good job.
> ...




I am going to change my vote:laughing: At 14,000lbs I would go with the pintle. The bumping isn't teeth shattering or anything :laughing: I just wondered how it could be good for your reciever and ball mount. 


My dump trailer is a 10,000lb GVW and I had a heck of a time finding a 2 5/16" ball and mount rated for that around here that was ajustable. My trailer is a deckover too so the tounge sits pretty high compared to my truck. I acctually ended up buying the same hitch tgeb has pictured. 


tgeb, wow that is a nice lock for the lunette, it makes me kinda wanna switch my trailer to a pintle:laughing:


Dave


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've used this hitch-it can be purchased at Tractor Supply Co. Have pulled 15k lbs...haven't 'tested' beyond that.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> Have pulled 15k lbs..


Pulling 15K is one thing, but is it rated for 15K?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> tgeb, wow that is a nice lock for the lunette, it makes me kinda wanna switch my trailer to a pintle



Yeah, that is a nice looking lock.

I wish I owned a couple, I just stumbled across it via Google this morning.

I believe I might have to place an order.

I park my trailers in a secure area, but you just never know, and for the price of those it would be cheap insurance.


----------



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

I changed the ball hitch on my trailer to a pintle. Best thing I've ever done. You do get a little bumping but nothing you can't deal with. The best thing is hooking it up. I put a CB radio antenna on the trailer and then painted a little stripe on my tailgate. Line up the two while you're backing up and when you feel a bump you're ready to hook up. Saves a ton of time, and it keeps your bumper from getting all dinged from hitting the trailer hitch.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Went and bought every thing to change over to a pintle lunette setup. That solid pintle hitch has to wiegh 50# don't want to drop that on my toe. Found it at a semi truck place that doesn't advertise for pickup stuff but had all kinds of stuff for LT. Tool boxes ladder racks flat beds hitches I was really surprised.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to hear you found what you needed Cole.

I figured a "big truck" place would have the right stuff.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Got one trailer switched over will have to do the other soon. Did it tonight only pulled it out of the shop and parked it until tomarrow.

Cole


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

What type of truck are you pulling the trailer with ? 
Most pick up trucks trailer hitch is rated for 6500 lbs. 
A WD hitch with snap brackets would be required to pull a 14,000lb trailer , but most hitches and truck capacity is 12,500 max .
A receiver hitch rated for 14000lbs would be 21/2" square tube not standard 2"
A bolt on Pintle hitch mounted on 450/ 550 series trucks will hold 16,000lbs 350 series dump I'm not sure my 350 are all pickups . 
14,000 lb trailer is getting close to CDL depending on truck and registration . 
In my area the DOT guys give you a road side inspection if they don't recognize your rig .  DOT #s over10000lbs Answer to you original question is yes go with the pintle its safer . John


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

wellbuilthome said:


> What type of truck are you pulling the trailer with ?
> Most pick up trucks trailer hitch is rated for 6500 lbs.
> A WD hitch with snap brackets would be required to pull a 14,000lb trailer , but most hitches and truck capacity is 12,500 max .
> A receiver hitch rated for 14000lbs would be 21/2" square tube not standard 2"
> ...


Like I said in a post earlier I don't use it very often as I don't have a truck designed to pull it. I just have a f150 now. I did have a truck licensed for #16,500. The f150 I think is only rated for #8,800.

My inlaws let me store it on there property for free so I let them use it when ever they want.

Cole

Edit you do know just because the trailer is rated for 14g you don't have to put that much on it. Yes it's a lot of trailer but it was smoking deal and I know I can't over load it. Only paid $600 and it only needed a new plug and coupler. Had brand new wood deck and tires were almost new 2 years old. The guy needed money fast.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I switched the enclosed trailer over to the pintle as well. When I did this it made the tounge about 4" longer. When I pulled it it seamed to bounce up and down on the pintle. Never noticed this with the ball. Moved my generator to the front and it pulled great after that. As long as you don't drive like an idiot there is very minimal banging. That was my biggest concern, the safety peace of mine is good too.

Cole


----------



## EasyRWM (Jun 12, 2010)

The pintle is more secure and generally used for heavier loads. Also the pintle allows "slack action" sometimes required to move heavy loads. The slack action is needed to give a little jerk from a stand still. 

Example: A long train needs this slack action between each car to get the train moving. If there were no slack action, the train would never get moving.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

EasyRWM said:


> The pintle is more secure and generally used for heavier loads. Also the pintle allows "slack action" sometimes required to move heavy loads. The slack action is needed to give a little jerk from a stand still.
> 
> Example: A long train needs this slack action between each car to get the train moving. If there were no slack action, the train would never get moving.


Good point on the "slack action", i never gave that a thought.

As far as the DOT rule of 10k as stated above "In my area the DOT guys give you a road side inspection if they don't recognize your rig .  DOT #s over10000lbs" i have been asking alot of questions to friends in Law Enforcement about this myself and so far no one has a definite answer. My question is how can a car dealer sell lets say a Ford F-350 CCLB 4X4 Diesel that weighs around 8k empty, put 5 people in it and 2k lbs in the bed that will now be out of class per NY DOT laws and subject to DOT numbers to someone who only has a class D license and only use it for personal use?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Being a former Repo Man and possessing EXCEPTIONAL reverse driving skills, I too would choose a Pintle/Lunette set up for the "ease" of connecting factor.


----------



## Tcalb2 (Dec 26, 2010)

I had my 6x10 dump trailer pop off the ball once, before I switched it over to pintle. I won't go back to the ball coupler again.


----------

